# My horse needs your advice. :(



## HaroldScott (Aug 1, 2012)

I am here to ask for any idea or suggestions.

I have my own horse "greg". I find out that he losses his weight for almost 1 kg and he has poor performance lately.

I am just worried if what would be the cause and the solution for that?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

What is his normal weight?
How did you weigh him?
I once had my horse weighed on a weighbridge. He weighed over 600Kg. I'm sure I wouldn't know if he lost 1Kg. 
Maybe you mean he has lost more weight than that.
If he has noticeable unexplained weight loss and poor performance, he needs to see a vet.


----------



## HaroldScott (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the concern. 
Previously his weight is 545 Kg but I weighed it yesterday, he weighs 543 kg. 

I'm just worried because he is only 2 years old. I've noticed that he has bloated belly. 

HmMM? What do you think? :confused1:


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Is he regularly treated for worms?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Have you had the vet out?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

being experienced with race horses i would re-do the wormer and give him a bag of build up feed. he will put weight on over 2 weeks and will have a better performance. he needs to be a decent weight now to get through the winter months.


----------



## HaroldScott (Aug 1, 2012)

lucylastic said:


> Is he regularly treated for worms?


Hello there lucylastic. 

Honesty, he doesn't undergo worm vaccinations even for the first time.

I am opting for any medicines that can lessen his weakness. He even eat normally but...
He never gain weight. ?? :confused1:

Hmmmm..


----------



## HaroldScott (Aug 1, 2012)

AlexArt said:


> Have you had the vet out?


Hey AlexArt. Thanks for the response though. 

Sad to say but we have not yet visit a vet because I prefer to medicate him on my own, because I know that you're here to help and other members.

The vet clinic here is too far from our ranch. Thanks a lot.. :thumbup:


----------



## HaroldScott (Aug 1, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> being experienced with race horses i would re-do the wormer and give him a bag of build up feed. he will put weight on over 2 weeks and will have a better performance. he needs to be a decent weight now to get through the winter months.


Hi catcoonz. 

Yes I agree with that. He must have a stronger body in this coming winter months, but I am now busy and confused on what horse med or vaccinations would be most effective, so that he can quickly recovers.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dodson & Horrell Build Up mix 20kg bag costs £13.49 and one bag of this fed preferably twice a day will soon build your horse up. with wormers there are 2 we use Equimax Tablets are apple flavour and comes in a pack of 8 tablets, one tablet treats 100kg horse, this is what we are using at the moment. the other wormer is Equest which comes in a paste syringe so needs to be put into the horses mouth, works great if you can get a horse that will stand still whilst you do this. must admit i do find the apple tablets alot easier.


----------



## HaroldScott (Aug 1, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Dodson & Horrell Build Up mix 20kg bag costs £13.49 and one bag of this fed preferably twice a day will soon build your horse up. with wormers there are 2 we use Equimax Tablets are apple flavour and comes in a pack of 8 tablets, one tablet treats 100kg horse, this is what we are using at the moment. the other wormer is Equest which comes in a paste syringe so needs to be put into the horses mouth, works great if you can get a horse that will stand still whilst you do this. must admit i do find the apple tablets alot easier.


Thank you catcoonz for your suggestion.  I will just follow your instructions and see what will happen to my horse... :thumbup:

You have stated many options.. Thank you..

I am doing research too, if what pet meds will be most effective..

Anyways. thanks


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you are very welcome. of course this information i have given is not based on myself seeing the horse nor am i a vet, i have merely just asked at the racing stables what the trainer would suggest, if you feel you need a vet to see your horse please go by your instincts. i wish you well and hope to hear in 3 weeks that your horse is doing well.


----------



## HaroldScott (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok sir. Again thank you..

My friends are suggesting other products but I know that you know more than them..

:thumbup:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry i have to ask but you say he has poor performance? What do you mean by that??


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

other products will also work, what are your friends suggesting and i can ask at the yard for you.


----------



## HaroldScott (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmm? They have been helping me searching for horse wormers products..
and they have seen this one on the net... Wormers for Horses

So, I am just wondering if what would be the best one...

Hmmm.... That's it. :


----------



## HaroldScott (Aug 1, 2012)

tashax said:


> Sorry i have to ask but you say he has poor performance? What do you mean by that??


Hmmm..

He is very different compare before. He doesn't want to roam around our ranch. He just want to rest.......


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

HaroldScott said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> He is very different compare before. He doesn't want to roam around our ranch. He just want to rest.......


If he seems really lethargic i would really advise contacting a vet, especially with him being a youngster


----------



## HaroldScott (Aug 1, 2012)

tashax said:


> If he seems really lethargic i would really advise contacting a vet, especially with him being a youngster


I am glad that you are really concerned with horse "greg"...

I just want to observe him, 2 weeks from now. If he can recover..

If not, It's time for greg, to visit a vet...

Anyways, Thank you so much!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HaroldScott (Aug 1, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> other products will also work, what are your friends suggesting and i can ask at the yard for you.


:

Thanks for the concern and everything...

I hope that this product that I will use can really help my "greg"..

I know that if I have a problem again., You are here to help.. :aureola:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

What breed of horse is he? If he's never been treated for worms then I would do that before trying anything else as it might just be a large worm burden causing him to be unable to absorb his food.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I would get a vet out and look at your horse - there could be a million reasons why he is in poor condition and loosing weight - teeth/worms/illness/gastric ulcers you name it - you are wsting your time and money and possibly the window of opportunity to treat your animal by not getting a vet out now. 

Please don't just stick him on hard feed as suggested by others - if he has poor teeth and can't chew it properly or gastric ulcers then he will more than likely get colic, not to mention he won't be getting what he needs from his feed and it will be going in one end out the other. Hard feed should also be introduced slowly over a couple of weeks or it will lead to colic and you could loose the horse or cost you a fortune in vet bills!!

What country are you in? - most countries except the UK!, wormer is dirt cheap and should be something you routinely give all your horses, livestock and pets otherwise again if you are feeding them the food is going to the parasites and not the animal!! Waiting 2 weeks to see if he gets worse is a bad idea and will cost you more to put the animal right in the long run.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

AlexArt said:


> I would get a vet out and look at your horse - there could be a million reasons why he is in poor condition and loosing weight - teeth/worms/illness/gastric ulcers you name it - you are wsting your time and money and possibly the window of opportunity to treat your animal by not getting a vet out now.
> 
> Please don't just stick him on hard feed as suggested by others - if he has poor teeth and can't chew it properly or gastric ulcers then he will more than likely get colic, not to mention he won't be getting what he needs from his feed and it will be going in one end out the other. Hard feed should also be introduced slowly over a couple of weeks or it will lead to colic and you could loose the horse or cost you a fortune in vet bills!!
> 
> What country are you in? - most countries except the UK!, wormer is dirt cheap and should be something you routinely give all your horses, livestock and pets otherwise again if you are feeding them the food is going to the parasites and not the animal!! Waiting 2 weeks to see if he gets worse is a bad idea and will cost you more to put the animal right in the long run.


At last. Some good advice. :thumbup:


----------

